
Learning Day - gdb
https://openai.com/blog/learning-day/
======
andrewnc
I think this promotes an extremely healthy environment for personal growth and
development. I wonder how this would scale to companies that have higher
operational burdens or more customer facing software?

As a side note, this is exactly something I would very much appreciate from an
employer.

------
peterhurford
Why Thursday and not Friday?

